

The Dutch are threatening Google with an $18M fine - known
http://qz.com/312733/the-dutch-are-threatening-google-with-an-18-million-in-fines/

======
Someone
Threaten is one way to phrase it. Here is another: "you have been speeding on
this road for over a year. We told you months ago, and we have been talking
about it for months, but it doesn't seem you have changed. If you don't change
behaviour before March, we will fine you".

In the end, this is "compared to the USA, in the EU, the government tends to
side with humans more than with companies". That discussion has been beaten to
death.

